# N13 Pulsar NX/EXA dash-mounted Voltmeter/Oil Pressure gauges



## M0J0 (May 28, 2009)

Could you guys help me with this?

My Pulsar NX doesn't have those gauges on top of the dash. Is there a way to install them anyways?

For example; it's a known fact that the wiring in all B13 is the same, and that non-powerwindow models still have the appropriate wiring already in place.

Does anyone know if all Pulsar NXs/EXA came with all wiring present?

If not, what would you suggest if I wanted to install the voltmeter and oil pressure gauge?

These are the ones I'm talking about:










Above the HVAC controls, to the left of the main cluster

I ask this, because I'm planning to read into a clusterswap, from the analogue N13 to the digital S12 cluster. It would be nice to know that the wiring is all there.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

you have to get the gauges and pod(the boyz in the land of oz have them) I have the housing but no gauges was gonna install it but changed my mind....

if you remove your dash from the car and flip it you can see where it goes.....there is a metal plate under the location of where it goes....remember measure twice(or three times...lol) and cut once!


----------

